# baby swimming lessons and english creche



## laura1976 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello,
That's it, I finally found an apartment in Parede. I moved here with my husband and children last week. Now I'm looking for English-speaking activities for my 2 year old son (and my 6 months daughter, even though she can't speak yet ). I heard there are baby swimming lessons nearby, as well as a number of English-speaking creches, does any one of you know where they are located and how I can contact them? Which ones would you recommend? Ideally I'd like my boy to go to a creche 2 or 3 days a week (or in the mornings).
I heard there are baby swimming lessons in English in Parede, but I can't find them. Someone told me it's in the same building as Apart. Britania, but can't find that building either...
Also, would you recommend joining the International Women in Portugal? 
Cheers,
Laura


----------

